# Italiani fatevi avanti

## r_howie

C'è qualcuno oltre a me?   :Smile: 

----------

## static

Bene, potrei provare a per mezzo di questo traduttore - dicami;  è evidente?  Sono felice voi linux di uso!  Siete in Italia?  Il mio girlfriend è stato là, lei mi dice i racconti della bellezza.  Sparga la parola di linux!

----------

## r_howie

[it]

static: queste traduzioni automatiche del web sono spassosissime! Del resto, ciò che hai scritto è quasi privo di senso.  :Laughing: 

Sì, sono di Roma e qui è bellissimo!

Mi piacciono molto Linux e il software libero, e ho in progetto di passare completamente da Win9x a Linux, un giorno.

[en]

static: those automatic web translations are so funny! In fact, what you wrote is almost nonsense.  :Laughing: 

Yes, I am from Rome and it is wonderful here!

I enjoy Linux and OSS a lot, and plan to completely switch over from Win9x to Linux one day.

Ciao!

----------

## static

 *Quote:*   

> these automatic translations of the web are spassosissime!  Of the rest, that that you have written is nearly lacking in sense.  Yes, they are of Rome and here it is beautifulst!  Me piacciono much Linux and the free software, and I have in plan to pass completely from Win9x to Linux, a day.

 

 :Laughing: 

Ha! Oh well - gets me by!

----------

## Etherea

[quote="static"] *Quote:*   

> Me piacciono much Linux and the free software, and I have in plan to pass completely from Win9x to Linux, a day.

 

E a chi non piace il free software? :))

Sto cmq piano piano eliminando (almeno limitando) le applicazioni in WinXP per concedermi un po' piu' di Linux.. e poi dicono ch le donne non capiscono niente di pc :)

Eth

----------

## Syntaxis

Ciao, tutti!  :Smile: 

Lol! Sembra che gli Italiani sono pochi alora  :Very Happy: 

----------

## r_howie

Pochi ma buoni!

----------

## zagarna

Ci sono anch'io !

info a fianco e vi aggiungo pure l'icq 25659152

una domanda: ragazzi, voi ci venite al Webbit?

http://www.webb.it

----------

## r_howie

Io no, mi spiace...

----------

## Guest

Siamo pochini, vedo...

Grande Gentoo! E grandi quelli che lo installano, alla faccia delle classiche distribuzioni mega impestate di software indesiderato  :Very Happy: 

Ciao!

----------

## badmood

Scusate, dalla foga avevo postato senza nome...

Ah, l'orgasmo creativo!

Ciao

----------

## Tatonet

Salve a tutti ragazzi!

Ho provato praticamente tutte le distro, ma Gentoo le batte tutte!!

Mitico Gentoo!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Framba

Eccomi, scusate ma il forum è così esteso che ho visto il post solo adesso  :Laughing: 

----------

## whitenoise

Ciao ragazzi ci sono anch'io!!!!!!!!

Un saluto da Genova e mi raccomando, teniamoci in contatto!!!!!!!!

----------

## whitenoise

Ciao ragazzi ci sono anch'io!!!!!!!!

Un saluto da Genova e mi raccomando, teniamoci in contatto!!!!!!!!

Gio

----------

## cz

ciao a tutti

sono ancora in fase di download  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cz

fatto   :Razz: 

----------

## GilGalaad

come da subject.

l'ho già installata tre volte per prova su un hd di servizio. appena avrò backuppato tutto passerò definitivamente a gentoo.

mai visto niente di più bello.

(italiani roC)

----------

## faithfull

 *GilGalaad wrote:*   

> come da subject.
> 
> l'ho già installata tre volte per prova su un hd di servizio. appena avrò backuppato tutto passerò definitivamente a gentoo.
> 
> mai visto niente di più bello.
> ...

 

Grazie a me ...   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Parcifal

Eccomi! Allora quando attivano un forum solo per italiani?   :Cool: 

----------

## Hurd

Gentoo e' la cosa piu' bella che mi sia dato di vedere per Linux. Supera anche la mitica Debian!!!  :Razz: 

----------

## faithfull

 *Hurd wrote:*   

> Gentoo e' la cosa piu' bella che mi sia dato di vedere per Linux. Supera anche la mitica Debian!!! 

 

Non vorrei iniziare una faida ma sono rimasto mooooooooolto poco impressionato dalla DebIan quando l'ho installata.

----------

## KiTaSuMbA

eheheheheh....

Beh, non sono italiano, ma vivo e studio a Napoli. Qualcuno da queste parti?

PS.: sono greco

----------

## alexmaz

Ci sono anche io!   :Smile: 

certo che siamo pochini...   :Crying or Very sad: 

ciao

----------

## Guest

 *alexmaz wrote:*   

> Ci sono anche io!  
> 
> certo che siamo pochini...  
> 
> ciao

 

Beh, meglio pochi ma buoni   :Wink: 

Henryx

----------

## riquito

Calma ragazzi/e, ci sono qua io  :Smile: 

Aggiungo una tacca al numero degli italiani e concordo sul fatto che Gentoo è stupendo

Bao,

Riquito (bauscha doc)

----------

## Shot72

Aggiungo una tacca anch'io !!! 

Io sto scaricando solo ora Gentoo ma dai forum, sito, manuali vari promette molto bene .... certo che leggere "Supera anche la mitica Debian" da un lato mi fa imbestialire  :Wink:   (da bravo Debian User ) ma da un altro mi chiedo come potrà mai essere !! Spero di non rimanere deluso!!! 

Mi farò vivo appena ci smanetto un pochino !  :Wink: 

Dav

----------

## Ayurvedi

Uèlà ci sono anch'io !

Purtroppo non so come installare Gentoo xchè dovrei fargli riconoscere il mio modem ADSL PCI, 

ma per farlo dovrei fargli usare un kernel modificato da me all'avvio ...   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## nutts

 *KiTaSuMbA wrote:*   

> eheheheheh....
> 
> Beh, non sono italiano, ma vivo e studio a Napoli. Qualcuno da queste parti?
> 
> 

 

Non sono italiano anch'io! Ma lavorero a Milano l'anno scorso e ho imparato un po' della lingua   :Confused: 

Vorrei vedere un foro solamente in italiano - poi potrei megliorare il mio italiano e usare Gentoo allo stesso tempo   :Wink: 

Ciao,

Mark.

----------

## striscio

anche io sono rimasto impressionato da gentoo.

penso che diventera' la mia distribuzione desktop (per i server ancora debian... sorry, please no flame).

e oggi ho appena finito la migrazione al gcc-3.2

----------

## Hiro-Pro

 *striscio wrote:*   

> anche io sono rimasto impressionato da gentoo.
> 
> penso che diventera' la mia distribuzione desktop (per i server ancora debian... sorry, please no flame).
> 
> e oggi ho appena finito la migrazione al gcc-3.2

 

Questa è anche la mia scelta, ma voglio fare qualche prova con dei server Gentoo, se non ho problemi trovo qualche soldo per finanziare lo sviluppo.

Bye

----------

## brobaker

Eccomi! ci sono anche io!

Gentoo semplifica tutte le installazioni! Io ho fastweb ed ho installato anche gnome online!

Wow!

Ciao a tutti!

Ragazzi sto imparando l'inglese a forza di leggere i post su Gentoo Forum!

----------

## brobaker

 *Shot72 wrote:*   

> Aggiungo una tacca anch'io !!! 
> 
> Io sto scaricando solo ora Gentoo ma dai forum, sito, manuali vari promette molto bene .... certo che leggere "Supera anche la mitica Debian" da un lato mi fa imbestialire   (da bravo Debian User ) ma da un altro mi chiedo come potrà mai essere !! Spero di non rimanere deluso!!! 
> 
> Mi farò vivo appena ci smanetto un pochino ! 
> ...

 

Occhio al filesystem!

quello di boot fallo ReiserFS!  :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## brobaker

 *Ayurvedi wrote:*   

> Uèlà ci sono anch'io !
> 
> Purtroppo non so come installare Gentoo xchè dovrei fargli riconoscere il mio modem ADSL PCI, 
> 
> ma per farlo dovrei fargli usare un kernel modificato da me all'avvio ...   

 

Installalo con i sorgenti dal stage1 nel CD Live e poi gli metti il tuo kernel all'avvio!   :Wink: 

----------

## Riekr

ci sono anch'io!!!

anch'io ho provato quasi tutte le distr ma gentoo mi sembra la migliore,

vedo un casino di avatar fantasy...  :Smile: 

ciauz

----------

## koral

Ciao a tutti, sono Enrico ed anch'io mi sono affezionato a questa distribuzione!

Aspetto solo l'uscita della 1.4 finale   :Razz:  e comunque mi trovo da dio con la 1.2 che ha 'aggiunto MHz' al mio PC   :Laughing: 

Scrivete in tanti che se postiamo parecchi messaggi ci aprono un'area dedicata sul forum principale!

P.S: sul server di OpenProjects (IRC) c'e' un canale che mi pare si chiami "gentoo-it" con parecchi connazionali!

ByEz

 Enrico  :Wink: 

----------

## max_1975

Vorrei installare Gentoo ma dove abito non c'è l'ADSL!! Come posso fare? Esistono dei cd di installazione?

----------

## xlyz

 *koral wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scrivete in tanti che se postiamo parecchi messaggi ci aprono un'area dedicata sul forum principale!
> 
> 

 

eccomi qui

 :Smile: 

----------

## koral

 *max_1975 wrote:*   

> Vorrei installare Gentoo ma dove abito non c'è l'ADSL!! Come posso fare? Esistono dei cd di installazione?

 

Puoi fare così:

Vai da qualcuno che abbia una connessione veloce (amici / qualcuno che non abiti dove stai tu ^_^) e li ti masterizzi l'ISO della 1.2 o 1.4rc (in tal caso aggiungendo il pacchetto per lo stage3 compilato per il tuo processore).

Poi chiedi a qualcuno che gia ha di recente installato la gentoo di masterizzarti la sua directory /usr/portage/distfiles che contiene tutti i sorgenti che LUI ha compilato. Sul mio sistema ho circa 700MB di sorgenti, giusta la dimensione di un CD ed ho installato tutto cio che serve all' "home user".

Disponendo quindi dell'install CD e di un CD con i sorgenti, userai il modem solo per gli 'rsync' della directory /usr/portage ed eventualmente per scaricare programmi/librerie che chi ti fornisce il CD con i sorgenti non ha installato.

P.S: io, personalmente vado all'univ con il portatile e mi attacco li a 200KB/s x il download dei sorgenti.

ciauzzz

----------

## max_1975

 *koral wrote:*   

>  *max_1975 wrote:*   Vorrei installare Gentoo ma dove abito non c'è l'ADSL!! Come posso fare? Esistono dei cd di installazione? 
> 
> Puoi fare così:
> 
> Vai da qualcuno che abbia una connessione veloce (amici / qualcuno che non abiti dove stai tu ^_^) e li ti masterizzi l'ISO della 1.2 o 1.4rc (in tal caso aggiungendo il pacchetto per lo stage3 compilato per il tuo processore).
> ...

 

Grazie!!!

----------

## bardack

io io io, ci sono anche io!!!

Grande Gentoo...

Ciao a tutti gli italiani

----------

## raino

Ci sono pure io   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## giomazz

eccomi 1 in +   :Very Happy: 

appena avrò risolto il problema postato.. maremma buhaiola

x ora mi accontento di suse 8.0

----------

## anidel

Ok ci sono anche  io...e passo subito a fare una domandina veloce:

come posso scaricare i distfile necessari ad un upgrade della gentoo?

Mi spiego: faccio emerge -up world e mi da una lista di package da

aggiornare, ora poiche' alcuni son lentissimi a compilarsi, mi chiedevo come

potevo automatizzare il processo facendo PRIMA scaricare TUTTI i pacchetti

e POI farli compilare...

C'e' un modo?

Grazie ! :Smile:  Buone Feste raga'

----------

## pilla

Ciao,

```

emerge --fetchonly -u world

```

Ma dovete domandare in una nuova thread. Scuza per mio italiano, che non'è molto buono  :Cool: 

 *anidel wrote:*   

> Ok ci sono anche  io...e passo subito a fare una domandina veloce:
> 
> come posso scaricare i distfile necessari ad un upgrade della gentoo?
> 
> Mi spiego: faccio emerge -up world e mi da una lista di package da
> ...

 

----------

## kaihansen

Ciao a tutti.

Anch'io uso Gentoo e trovo che sia il miglior sistema operativo.

Personalmente l'ho anche installato su dei server, l'ultimo su un appliance IBM e ci ho messo su anche Lotus Domino R6.

Credo che per flessibilità, ottimizzazione e semplicita' di aggiornamenti non abbia rivali.

Purtroppo oggi, dopo un fdisk per partizionare dello spazio libero, ho fatto un bel reboot, dopodiche' un bel mkreiserfs /dev/hda7 e ci ho lavorato ancora per due orette, ma al successivo reboot non partiva, cosi' sono partito con il live cd e ho fatto l'amara scoperta che la partizione hda3 estesa, dove c'erano tutte le partizioni con i miei dati, si e' "trasformata" in unknown   :Crying or Very sad:  . Adesso non so come fare per ripristinare la situazione, se qualcuno ha un'idea non finiro' mai di ringraziarlo.

Ciao, D

----------

